# self build



## white tiger (Oct 16, 2009)

We are planning to move to Crete this year. The plan is to buy some land and build a small house. 
Now the difficult bit! We want to build the house ourselves. Does anyone have any experience of building in Greece? In particular working with a Greek architect, costs involved, building standards and materials costs.
We built a house in England and have built property in Thailand so we have some experience (but no experience of building a house in Greece)


----------



## Tsol (May 12, 2011)

What i know for certain, without knowing alot is that u deffinetly have to pay the "IKA" for ure house to be legit / legal even if u built it ureself. Pretty certain there is a couple of topics further in the pages similar btw


----------

